# Hamble, Southampton @ Hamble Primary School, Hamble, Nr Sou



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Hamble Primary School, Hamble, Nr Southampton in Hamble, Southampton, Hampshire starting 23/05/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=465

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

thedoc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

dawnwynne has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

RedSonja has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

leltel has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

locovan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

litcher has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

sallytrafic has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Jmdarr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mycansal (Dec 12, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

mycansal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

Bern2544 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Daveankath (Feb 23, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Daveankath has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

moblee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pepe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## TheWoodentops (Jul 10, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

TheWoodentops has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jacquie, can you take us off the list please. Our children have organised something else for us, that weekend, while we've been away. Yet again, we'll miss Hamble.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

SilverF1 said:


> Jacquie, can you take us off the list please? Our children have organised something else for us, that weekend, while we've been away. Yet again, we'll miss Hamble.


Ok Norman, its a pity though that you can't make it as it might be the last one we do there.

Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gnscloz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## f64 (Oct 6, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

f64 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

KENNYJAY has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## starburst2 (May 12, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

jbumfrey has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

suenmike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hmmnnn

http://waggonerstalk.co.uk/South_West_Area/South_West_Area.html

Dave


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

DABurleigh said:


> Hmmnnn
> 
> http://waggonerstalk.co.uk/South_West_Area/South_West_Area.html
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave there had been a mess up at the school...... we are definatley there and booked in looking forward to seeing you....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Hmmnnn
> 
> http://waggonerstalk.co.uk/South_West_Area/South_West_Area.html
> 
> Dave


Yes Dave school cocked the bookings up so we are sharing it for 3 days, C & CC are having the car parks and we are having the field for the week  are you coming :?:

Field is big enough to accommodate 100 vans so we still have plenty of space might even convert some of the C & CC lot :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If we can watch C&CC strip off their domes on the car park barriers I'm in! 

More seriously, though I will be a gentleman of leisure then, I'm selling the van so might not have one!

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Field is big enough to accommodate 100 vans so we still have plenty of space might even convert some of the C & CC lot :lol:
> Jacquie


They may convert some of MHF. The South West Area, of the Motor Caravan Section of the C&CC are a really nice bunch of people. We go with them at least once a year, normally to Winchester Cricket Ground. They always make visitors very welcome, their meets are open to all C&CC members but they are a Motor Caravan Section.

I should think that 5 pm on Friday evening will be busy?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If we can watch C&CC strip off their domes on the car park barriers I'm in! 

More seriously, though I will be a gentleman of leisure then, I'm selling the van so might not have one!

Dave


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Traveller_HA5_3DOM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Still time to join us at Hamble for those of you that are not on me listy 

*ARRIVAL TIME FOR THIS RALLY IS 5.30PM not a minuet before that please as the field will be in use till then*

Still quite a few of you unconfirmed on the list  so if you would be so kind as to confirm yourselves or if you cannot do it yourself please let me know and I will do it for you.

Non Subscriber's can e.mail me at [email protected].

This year we are having a *60's Theme so Fancy Dress *please, although its optional so don't worry if you not into dressing up we ain't fussy as long as you come :lol:

I am not doing anything food wise this year but you are quite welcome to bring your own food into the hall over the weekend evenings, and if you want anything warming up it can be arranged.

ICDSUN2 Pam will be running a raffle over the weekend all donations gratefully accepted, in aid of Cancer Research.

We will have *Hamble's got Talent* so if you can do a turn doesn't matter what you want to do please let KENNYJAY or myself know what it is you want to do so we can add it into the agenda. Small prize for the best one.

There will be a couple of games of bingo Saturday & Sunday evening.

As you have probably gathered if you have been reading the thread the school have double booked us with the C & CC South West Motorhome section  :roll: They will be using the car parks to camp on and we will be using the field and I think they will be leaving on the Tuesday, not sure how many they will have coming so will just have to wait and see.

I shall be e.mailing you all sometime this week but if your anything like me and you don't get the e.mail
 :roll: all details will be on here so keep looking in please.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Those still unconfirmed are

mycansal
Daveankath
moblee
Traveller_HA5_3DOM
ramblefrog
Oddbods


Plenty of room for a few more to joins us

Anyone want to do a quiz????????????? if so shout up now please.


Jacquie


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

thesnail has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ramblefrog has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Oddbods (Dec 8, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

Oddbods has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the non confirmed please let me know if they are attending this rally or not

moblee



We do still have room for a few more if any of you would like to join us but please be quick adding your name to the rally list

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any late comers going to join us at Hamble :?: if so please add your names to the rally list before Monday as I shall be heading of Tuesday and won't have much time for looking on here.


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Leaving for Hamble tomos - hope the weather is kind to us MHFers


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Evening all from a very damp Southampton area  weather forecast ain't looking too brilliant either for the weekend 

I would suggest you bring your wellies and bread crates although the ground at the school is usually quite firm and we have not had any problems in recent years in anyone getting stuck says she hopefully :lol: :roll:

If at all possible please come full of water as the tap is in the middle of the road way into the field and we don't want any hold ups.

For those that haven't been before you come in the right hand gate and turn right follow the road round to you get to the field. Please mount the pavement by the bins to get upon to the playground that should stop you grounding on the incline.

If you are not coming please let me know via a text or phone call, do not post on here as I won't be on line. Mobile number* 0786 767 8605*

*Just a reminder please do not arrive till after 5.30pm*

Hope you have all got your 60's Fancy Dress Outfits :?

See you all tomorrow have a safe trip there

Jac & John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to the team, sorry I didn't see everybody when I left this morning  . After Newbury the weather was a bit of a let-down, but a very enjoyable weekend nonetheless.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks to all those who made this a great meet once again.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

home now after having two new hab battery's fitted by dolphin motorhome free of charge .
thanks to all for making the rally so great.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Great weekend at Hamble as always, we really enjoyed ourselves despite the weather.

Thanks to everyone who organised something for their hard work and thanks to everyone else for joining in and having a laugh in the fancy dress and the karaoke. 

Hopefully we\'ll get to do it all over again next year.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Just home from Hamble, thanks one and all for all of the hard work setting up and running this rally! 

Thanks for looking after George and Rowan, they loved it! 

See you all again soon,

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

John and I would like to say thank you to all that attended Hamble what a great bunch you all were  pity about the weather but we did see some sun.

Special thanks as always to KENNYJAY Ken for entertaining us all over the weekend and also for obtaining some great prizes from the following company's

Chelston Motorhomes who donated £100 in Camping cheques which was 1st Prizes for our Hambles Got Talent competition, KeiththeBigun won this and very kindly gave it back to be auctioned off for Cancer Research, £70 was made.

Mulllacote Caravans who donated tools

Jewsons who also donated tool

Lidl who donated a bottle of champagne

Thanks also to Keith for calling the bingo, we made £33 for the rally fund
which helps towards paying our insurance etc  

Thanks to Clive1821 Clive for sorting all the electric thingys what would we do without him.

rayc's Lesley & ICDSUN2 Pam ran a bonus ball card and made £14 for the rally fund thanks both.

ICDUSUN2 Pam ran a raffle all weekend and the profits all went to Cancer Research, not sure how much she made but i'm sure she will be along soon to let you all know the total.

Thanks to all who mucked in and did what needed doing.

Same time same place next year booked and the theme is Victorian so you have plenty of time to get your costumes sorted :lol: 

We look forward to seeing you all again soon


Jacquie & John


P.S. rayc & Happyrunner are doing a New Year Rally at Hamble details to follow soon


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hamble raffle*

Hi All

Firstly thanks Jacqui and John another good rally.

The money raised by the bacon butties at Newbury and the raffle and auction at Hamble was £231.00.

I have donated £235.00 to Cancer Research in my name so that we can get the gift aid which adds another 25% = £58.50 to our donation the message left on the CRUK.donation page reads from all good friends at Newbury and Hamble.

Once again thank you all for your support.

Regards
Pam


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All

Me again, here is the donation acknowledgement from Cancer Research.

Dear Mrs Dillon

Thank you very much for your kind gift of £235.00 to support the work of Cancer Research UK.


The reference number for your donation is: D0691350.


Regards
Pam


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*hamble*

thanks Jac and John and all the team for a great weekend and for your support .Ken and Rhona


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: hamble*



KENNYJAY said:


> thanks Jac and John and all the team for a great weekend and for your support .Ken and Rhona


Thank YOU, Kenny!


----------

